# Tractor of the Month June.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/jimmys-david-bradley-suburban-302.html


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/ford-8n-372.html


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/a-horse-before-it-was-a-horse-889.html


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/the-630-933.html


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/massey-5460-936.html

We are trying something a little different this month I have randomly picked a few tractors for you to pick your favorite from. If everyone likes this random selecting style we might just do it this way from now on, or mix it up with the old way. Sorry for the late start this month......


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

So does that mean the voting can start right away and go through the month of June?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pond1954 said:


> So does that mean the voting can start right away and go through the month of June?




We are still in the process of deciding how that will work but we will follow up shortly.Thankyou for your patience....wjjones......


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I was going to enter my 1996 Yard Man, but I guess not now...


----------



## uisgreg (Jun 4, 2012)

wjjones said:


> http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/jimmys-david-bradley-suburban-302.html
> 
> http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/ford-8n-372.html
> 
> ...


All nice, but gotta go with the David!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

so far the tractor of the month is a hard choice,as these are all so different,its kinda like apples and oranges,I think last months suggestion of a catagory was a good idea (ugliest tractor) having a catagory allows a level playing field for the entrants, All sorts of possibilities, just my suggestion.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We are trying to get more tractors in the registry these where picked from what was available. We do plan to mix it up though as you mentioned so we will see how it goes.


----------



## dgray64 (Jun 9, 2012)

*8n*

I had to vote for the 8N because after the John Deere D, I grew up on one. We wore it out, overhauled it and tried to wear it out again. I won three plowing contests with it in the FFA and we plowed an enormous amount of snow each winter. This was many year ago, but it sure was a handy tractor.

Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Pond..


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Congratulations Pond..


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go Pond!


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks pogobill. Lots of competition in that one. Nice tractors everyone! Maybe we should take all of the winners from the past year (only one entry in case you win more than once) and vote on tractor of the year at the end of the year? Something to think about anyway.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pond1954 said:


> Thanks pogobill. Lots of competition in that one. Nice tractors everyone! Maybe we should take all of the winners from the past year (only one entry in case you win more than once) and vote on tractor of the year at the end of the year? Something to think about anyway.



Thats not a bad idea! We will have to see what Kau thinks about that one.


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess I should claify. If you win more than one with the same tractor, you get one entry. If you win twice with different tractors, each tractor gets an entry. After all, it's the tractor we are voting on, not the member. All that's probably implied but we should set the record straight right away in case something comes of this.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You can only win once per year but all the winners for that year in a end of the year contest is a good idea though.


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

Uhhh, I already won twice this year with the same tractor. January (I believe) and June. I entered it in January but it was "selected" in June so...?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pond1954 said:


> Uhhh, I already won twice this year with the same tractor. January (I believe) and June. I entered it in January but it was "selected" in June so...?




Thats Ok I think the rule wasnt in place until after June so you could enter one either way I would say, and it would be ok. If we go that route for that year end contest.


----------

